# RaTTs



## RaTTS (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello gang,

Tried to get online with my old username and password but it refused me entry.

What is up??? :evil:


----------



## Michael Bailey (Mar 6, 2004)

Me neither, I'm now using my more formal name to post. I'm sure Kev or Jae will sort this out when they get a chance (although, in my case it could be drink induced insomnia that's causing the problem!).


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

can you both send me an email to kevinst @ ********.co.uk and I'll try to sort it out for you (need email to remind me !!)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Michael Bailey said:


> Me neither, I'm now using my more formal name to post. I'm sure Kev or Jae will sort this out when they get a chance (although, in my case it could be drink induced insomnia that's causing the problem!).


Indeed Mike it probably is !!!

You have email !


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

RaTTS said:


> Hello gang,
> 
> Tried to get online with my old username and password but it refused me entry.
> 
> What is up??? :evil:


RaTTS - I can't even find you on the old system !!!
When did you register? whay was your username and screen name (if they were different)


----------

